# Curado 200 HGI



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

I seem to be having casting issues with my curado .I am throwing a 1/4oz lure .
One minute it cast like a dream then the next cast bird nest . same setting nothing changed . I even changed out the line same issue .tried different line same results tried different settings so I am at a loss did I get a bad reel 
So here's my question keep it ,dump it , or trade it ? Any one having the same problems with there curado or is it just me . Thanking about a chronarch 50 e or concept 13 a any one .thanks in advance in


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Take all the bearings out clean n lupe em.Than decide if it's a dumper.It may be dry give it a chance .


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I would recommend a chronarch 50e over any reels these days... Your problem doesn't really sound like the reel, maybe just the conditions, try putting an extra brake out. Are you utilizing your braking system correctly? If it's whining upon casting, or not smooth on retrieve then I would say mess with the bearings, but doesn't seem to be a bearing problem.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Chronarch or Curado 50E (twin bros) is the best reel for wade fishing (light and fits your palm perfectly).
If you need more line, go with Chronarch or Curado 200E7.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

1/4 ounce is about the lightest you can get away with on the 200 size reel. You can use braided line to shave a little weight off the spool. This might help with the casting. If you only fish 1/4 ounce lures, I would suggest looking at a reel like the Chronarch 50E or Aldebaran 50. These will cast the lighter lures much better due to the lighter and shallower spool.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

John, Bought a brand new Curado 200I and it developed noise took it back to FTU for warranty work...no noise, BUT I have same issues. Casting birdnests! There doesn't seem to be enough adjustment in centrifugal brake. I own 7 other Curados green ones including 2 300series and all perform better than the new one. I am not hard on my reels...but this new 200 I has been a disappointment ( I worm fish with 1/16th oz weight...all the other Curados seem to cast just fine ) I have looked for the Green Curados but can only find 300's


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

1/16 ounce is pretty light for any casting reel. I wonder if FTU used a little too much oil on the brake pipe resulting in no braking force.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

1/16 oz. bullet weight plus 4/0 Owner Hook plus Baby Brush Hog...my "go to" bait with 12 lb. P Line Fluroclear...I love the feature of the adjustable brake on the OUTSIDE...But THIS reel has given me more problems that all my other reels. (but I am glad I didn't spend 269.00 for the Chronarch CI4)


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

I am going to give it one more chance . Wug set up is not to light I have a casting reel that I can through wacky ridged weightless yum dinger with put any issues and it cost less then my curado .


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I have 4 Green 200's 2 Green 300's and 1 200HG...and this is the first one that has been a problem. sad3sm


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

I have the old green reels also and no problems, but the new Curado bird nest about every 5th cast. Still trying to figure it out.


Sent from my iPad using Ta


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

start from scratch. take that sucker apart and give it a through cleaning, flush the bearings and oil them using what ever light weight oil is your preference, i use royal purple. After i flush the bearings and get them clean and dry I have a 3/8" wood dowel sharpened of in and old time pencil sharpener, place bearing on sharpened end of dowel add a drop of oil spin bearing with your thumb you will feel the oil set in and bearing smooth out add 1 more drop of oil doing same procedure, place bearing on a paper towel and repeat process for other bearings that are used on spool. these are the only ones that really affect casting distance. I use grease on crank and level wind bearings, oil in pawl , a light coat of grease on track. Use a q tip to check brake drum and pins if it has a crack or 1 of the pins is coming loose you can usually locate his way, wipe drum and cast control pins off with q tip coated with oil,leaving a light film. oil knobs on reel handle.
I said all this because my 1 of my old gold chronarchs was doing something similar to yours and it was 1 of the cast control pins easing out and rubbing. 

good luck


----------

